# 3d gamestudio



## binsky3333 (Dec 30, 2008)

Hi,
I just found about this cool program called 3d gamestudio. I downloaded the trial and have made some awesome stuff with it. It is really powerful. I have done the 24 tutorials that I have gotten off the website. They really taught me alot. Though im looking for more... Maybe a book or something or some internet tutorials, so i looked around and found one book The offical guide to 3d gamestudio. But I did not find any internet tutorials. Kinda strange since this program has been around for a while now. I was wondering if you guys knew any good sites or have even heard about this. Also do you have any recommendations about other software that might be like this and have more tutorials and a better community?

Thanks!!


----------



## erocker (Dec 30, 2008)

Have you tried Maya?


----------



## binsky3333 (Dec 30, 2008)

No but i guess ill look into it. Are there a lot of tutorials on it... like how to make games and stuff.


----------



## a111087 (Dec 30, 2008)

FPS creator, dark basic, Blitz 3d...
some of those that i know.  Microsoft has one too, i don't remember what its called.

EDIT:
Maya is for 3d modeling, not games


----------



## erocker (Dec 30, 2008)

There are a lot of books on it.  Often it is tought in Universities.   http://usa.autodesk.com/adsk/servlet/index?id=7635018&siteID=123112


----------



## binsky3333 (Dec 30, 2008)

lol... im only 14 so do you guys have anything age suitable. 


EDIT:
Anyone have any experience with DarkBasic... Do you like it?


----------



## a111087 (Dec 30, 2008)

I would really recommend you Dark Basic.  I was using it my self when I was a bit older than you.  It is really easy language, like old Quick Basic, but it allows you to create 3d games with ease.  
All you really have to be good at is logic.  Just like in any other programming language you have to think through everything.

Don't worry if you don't have nay experience in programming, there are lots of tutorials and a very good forum.

Edit:
The nice thing about this language is that you don't have to type a lot of code, yet you still can tweak a lot of things.  For those that do get serious about it, there is an option of integrating the power of C++ (don't really know the details about it).


----------



## binsky3333 (Dec 30, 2008)

Do you have any tutorials that you would suggest or any books?


----------



## a111087 (Dec 30, 2008)

binsky3333 said:


> Do you have any tutorials that you would suggest or any books?



dark basic comes with built in help that includes a tutorial and all kinds of help to get you started and even offers a step by step guide to creating your first game


----------



## binsky3333 (Dec 30, 2008)

Ok cool, i am also looking at doing HL2 modding, looks like a good start into the programming 3d world.


----------



## Kreij (Dec 30, 2008)

You may want to check out Blender

It's a full 3D modelling program with included game engine. It has a large community and there are many tutorials from basic usage to advanced 3D particle effects, and the like.

Best of all, it's 100% free.


----------



## Lillebror (Dec 30, 2008)

What about microsofts own xna?! Thats the path your should take if you want to be a game programmer


----------



## Kreij (Dec 30, 2008)

XNA is fine (and free also) if you want to write a game from the ground up, as there is no built in game engine as it's just a framework. XNA also does not have tools for asset creation (models, textures, etc.) so you need another program for that (I use Blender). You also must be familiar with C# and comfortable writing HLSL, as well a being able to understand the mathematics for matrix transformations and translations if you want to do 3D (the matrix stuff is built into the API, but you still have to understand it to use it).

Other than those few requirements, I agree, XNA is nice.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 30, 2008)

You have to have Visual Studio .NET 2008.  I think you also have to verify Windows installation before you can download it.  It's a pretty big download.


----------



## Kreij (Dec 30, 2008)

You can use the express version (which is free) of C# with XNA. You don't need a full copy of VS.


----------



## Lillebror (Dec 30, 2008)

Use paint.net for textures, blender for 3d animations (but you shouldent start at 3d when its your first game). On XNA's site you can download complete game sources, of games they have created. And to verify your windows installation - if you can't do that, you shouldt really use it


----------



## kysg (Dec 30, 2008)

Lillebror said:


> What about microsofts own xna?! Thats the path your should take if you want to be a game programmer



No thats only an option dude a game programmer will only use this for indie or if he needs a base idea.

heck bottom line in reality you either know how to do it or not, to get into the industry you just need to know a language and know how to get things into the engine.  If you can't do that well you got a lot of reading to do.


----------



## binsky3333 (Dec 30, 2008)

I think i will have to choose between 3d gamestudio(if i can find more tutorials, cause i really like the program), Darkbasic or HL2 modding.


Also i have already done programming with 2d gaming.


----------



## kysg (Dec 30, 2008)

binsky3333 said:


> I think i will have to choose between 3d gamestudio(if i can find more tutorials, cause i really like the program), Darkbasic or HL2 modding.
> 
> 
> Also i have already done programming with 2d gaming.



doesn't matter which one you pick, just need know to program for it and that is all there is too it, granted all 3 have a similar route and all 3 are taught at universities, but if you do some halfway decent stuff, learn maya or max and crank out a nice portfolio by 19 its practically a gimme that you'll end up in the industry.


----------



## Kreij (Dec 30, 2008)

If you want to code/create for fun then choose whatever application you like for you creations.

The reality in the industry is that with the increasing complexity of the AAA titles, there are very few "Jack of all trades" positions. Each area is highly specialized, and they are looking for people who are extremely good at specific things. There are engine coders, physics coders, UI developers, Cinematics, Audio, IT resource management, etc. etc.

Just look here to see some of the requirements of varying positions in the industry.


----------



## Lillebror (Dec 30, 2008)

kysg said:


> No thats only an option dude a game programmer will only use this for indie or if he needs a base idea.
> 
> heck bottom line in reality you either know how to do it or not, to get into the industry you just need to know a language and know how to get things into the engine.  If you can't do that well you got a lot of reading to do.



Xna is a basic way to start game programming - you learn how programming works and why it works in that way. You learn basic functions of how 2d and 3d works and how a game engine is made. Its a fun and easy, but leaningfull way to start in the programming\game making world


----------



## kysg (Dec 30, 2008)

Kreij said:


> If you want to code/create for fun then choose whatever application you like for you creations.
> 
> The reality in the industry is that with the increasing complexity of the AAA titles, there are very few "Jack of all trades" positions. Each area is highly specialized, and they are looking for people who are extremely good at specific things. There are engine coders, physics coders, UI developers, Cinematics, Audio, IT resource management, etc. etc.
> 
> Just look here to see some of the requirements of varying positions in the industry.



This is obvious at the same time for a company like blizzard which I wouldn't touch unless I had a degree and had 3 or 4 years in the industry, heck you can get into the industry on minimum stuff...and not just specifics, heck the only time you really do need a degree is if your going for a sr position, heck and even a junior level dude with at least a solid portfolio of stuff will get in.

and besides I wouldn't pick blizzard anyways....granted its a good company but there are more easier companies to work with.


----------



## Kreij (Dec 30, 2008)

I put in the link to Blizzard simply because they are hiring a lot of people at the moment and it was a good site to see the variation in specialties.

I am not sure what you mean by, "Get into the industry in minimal stuff and no degree", but you will not get into any large dev studio without some solid credentials or abilities.

The studios are complaining that the gaming schools and universities are lacking in what they are teaching their students. They send them out the door with a diploma and no solid skills to aid the industry. Things are getting better as the schools gear up to meet the industies needs, but that will take time. So if you are going to try to get into the industry without any formal schooling, you better be darn good at what you do.


----------



## a111087 (Dec 30, 2008)

lol, i bet binsky3333 feels quite shocked and confused by now 
there are so many choices and perhaps you should tell us if you want to continue doing this when you grow up (obviously you must try before answering this question, but if it is something that is even slightly on your mind, then perhaps you should go with something a bit more professional).
Just a thought.


----------



## binsky3333 (Dec 30, 2008)

As of right now, i am just doing programming for a hobby and fun... though one day i think it would be cool to become a professional programmer and help make all the top end latest games. So this possibly could become one of my career routes. I did try out XNA for a while... but i though it lacked documentation and working tutorials... If you kno any good XNA tutorial sites or books i'd love to hear them.


----------



## Kreij (Dec 30, 2008)

Look in the stickied thread at the top of this forum ("Starting place for all programmers").
I do believe we've put a bunch of XNA stuff in there. If not, post back.
I know of some good sites.


----------



## Lillebror (Dec 30, 2008)

http://creators.xna.com/en-US/ - Loads of stuff for xna! With exampels, full source code for some basic games, tutorials and user made games 

Btw, the new xna 3.0 is out! Now it can integrate in Visual studio 08! Yay for that


----------



## Solaris17 (Jan 14, 2009)

binsky3333 said:


> Hi,
> I just found about this cool program called 3d gamestudio. I downloaded the trial and have made some awesome stuff with it. It is really powerful. I have done the 24 tutorials that I have gotten off the website. They really taught me alot. Though im looking for more... Maybe a book or something or some internet tutorials, so i looked around and found one book The offical guide to 3d gamestudio. But I did not find any internet tutorials. Kinda strange since this program has been around for a while now. I was wondering if you guys knew any good sites or have even heard about this. Also do you have any recommendations about other software that might be like this and have more tutorials and a better community?
> 
> Thanks!!



i own

3d gamestudio A6
Maya
3DS max 9
Bryce 6
poser
macromedia studio 8
lightwave 9
terragen
gmax
photoshop CS3 collection

amazing stuff and i simply love 3d game studio if your into that kind of stuff try out the torq game engine its a tad outdated and has a bit of a learning curve but its awsome.


----------

